# Health Cover for PMV subclass 300



## amonsalve (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi all,

My gf has just been granted a Prospective Marriage Visa subclass 300. I wonder what sort of health cover she requires and if you have any recommendation. She is healthy, so no reason to get something extra comprehensive.

Also, I check sites like Bupa and they offer covers for 1,3,6 and 12 months. I wanted to buy the insurance for the exact period of validity of her visa, which is only 8 months by the moment when she arrives, but that option wasnt available. So what should I do? purchase only 6 months?. I was also considering to buy the full year since she is vietnamese and I wanted to avoid any hassle by the border officers at the airport.

Thanks in advance for your comments


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Isnt she covered by Medicare if she has been granted the PMV?


----------



## amonsalve (Feb 21, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Isnt she covered by Medicare if she has been granted the PMV?


Have a look at:
Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)

Specifically at the bottom:
*
may use Australia's medical expenses and hospital care assistance scheme, Medicare, but only if you are in Australia and have already applied for a Partner visa.*

What I understand by this clause is that she is not covered by Medicare until she lodges an application for the next partner visa onshore.

That's why I am looking for health covers. However, happy to hear anyone who can step up and clarify this.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

You are spot on amonsalve. I have just found other posts saying the same thing. I wasn't coming from a place of knowledge myself but rather asking so it is good to know also as I am about to lodge a PMV for my fiance....lucky for me he is really healthy


----------



## twww (Sep 16, 2011)

Only option at this point is private health or nothing.


----------



## amonsalve (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone know what type of health cover? when you check on the website of Bupa, HBF, etc, You find two categories of insurance: Students and Visitors. Within the visitor category they list many visa subclasses but not 300.

Also, Is it ok to buy only 6 months of insurance? The insurers offer only 6 or 12 months. She doesnt need a full year. Firstly, her PMV is valid now for only 8 months and secondly she would be applying for the next visa within 6 months.


----------



## djdba188 (May 7, 2012)

I would think that you can add her on to your own private health cover - presuming you have such ?


----------



## go tham (Mar 2, 2012)

amonsalve said:


> Does anyone know what type of health cover? when you check on the website of Bupa, HBF, etc, You find two categories of insurance: Students and Visitors. Within the visitor category they list many visa subclasses but not 300.
> 
> Also, Is it ok to buy only 6 months of insurance? The insurers offer only 6 or 12 months. She doesnt need a full year. Firstly, her PMV is valid now for only 8 months and secondly she would be applying for the next visa within 6 months.


Amonsalve,
I would just call into a BUPA office when you can and talk to them about your needs. We have used them for three years ( that is, we are all healthy, so have not used the services at all, but they have always been responsive. It should be around $90 a month for cover for young adults
I am happy you have the visa. My son and fiance are in Sai Gon awaiting their news and we are sitting by skype waiting as well.
She is such a great addition to our family and this community, I wish you could put that in a stat dec!
Let us know by pm if you need any help


----------



## Ausfil (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi,

Medibank have a young visitor policy that I used for my now wife when she was here on her tourist visa and again on her PMV. It was about a $100 a month for similar cover to medicare but there are exclusions to what is covered and higher fees if you want to include more coverage for preg and heart conditions ect.

Regards
Ausfil


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

That sounds good. Can you tell me what age it covers when it says "young visitor"?


----------



## Ausfil (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi,

not sure if there is an age limit my wife was 26. but you can check it on their web page.

ausfil


----------



## daphsta (Apr 10, 2012)

Any idea if the private health insurance covers GP consultation fees and pathology fees as well? I've been reading the cover details on Bupa and there is nothing about GP consultation cover.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

There is a company called iselect here that you can call and they can help you find a health insurance to suit you. Bear in mind they don't provide advice on all health insurance companies.


----------



## daphsta (Apr 10, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> There is a company called iselect here that you can call and they can help you find a health insurance to suit you. Bear in mind they don't provide advice on all health insurance companies.


Were you on any private health insurance before getting your medicare entitlement?


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

daphsta said:


> Were you on any private health insurance before getting your medicare entitlement?


Hi,
Sorry no I am an Australian Citizen by birth so I have been on Medicare for life. I have also taken up private health insurance though as there has been a push in our country for people to do this, especially if you earn over a certain amount of money as they will tax you more on your income if you dont...plus once you reach a certain age (30) if you haven't taken up Private Insurance...if you do take it up in the future you will alway pay more for it. I think it is called a life time loading. So they are basically encouraging people to take up Private Insurance before you turn 30 to support the government funded health system as it is under stress much like every health system...but I would say it is the best in the world!!!

So my information for you about going to Iselect is from my experience of looking for Health care myself. I have used their service and it is quite good. it is free but they don't have ALL of the health care providers on their books so they will only tell you about the ones they do...but I have to say it is a decent number of providers.

This kind of service, Iselect, was born out of the fact that when the government bought in the extra tax if you didnt have health cover and earned over a certain amount, plus the extra cost if you didnt enroll before you were 30, Australians were finding it very hard to figure out which healt care provider and service to pick. It i very complex and comparing the polidies is like trying to compair the grains of sand on one beach to another.

So if you are having trouble working through it all I would suggest Iselect is a good place to go. There is no obligation once you give them what you are looking for and they walk you through the information...you DONT HAVE TO SIGN UP...you can take you time to think it over which is great also.

I know this is long and verbose...I hope it is helpful. I'm happy to answer any questions for you that I can.

Mel


----------

